
Dog-Walking App Exposed Home Addresses and Lockbox Codes - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/dog-walking-app-exposed-home-addresses-and-lockbox-codes-1515524881
======
uptown
Mirror: [https://archive.fo/f3QCK](https://archive.fo/f3QCK)

